# listillo en català



## ernest_

Hola,
Com diríeu _listillo_ o _smart cunt_, en català?
Clarament "set-ciències" no pot ser, ja que ha de ser una cosa que tingui connotacions negatives. Em refereixo a una persona llesta, però que utilitza la seva intel·ligència amb finalitats purament egoïstes, tals com enganyar els altres, etc., sense miraments.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

*espavilat*?

Jo ho diria així!

Estic pensant que també en diria *viu/viva*, d'una persona així. El to es molt important, però!


----------



## ernest_

Uau, molt bé, espavilat m'encanta!
Gràcies


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Gràcies a tu, Ernest! Les preguntes serveixen perquè se'ns activi el cervellet!

Aquesta teva m'ha fet pensar que jo això de *listillo* mai no ho havia dit fins recentment. És com una moda, no? Tota la vida havia dit *espavilat* o *viu*.

Una abraçada.


----------



## RIU

Hola:

Jo també he sentit a dir que _es un vivales_. Ara bé, no se pas d'on surt.


----------



## Mei

Hola:

Jo encara dic: aquest la sap molt llarga. Però no et sabria dir d'on ho he tret... 

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Hola, Mei!

És veritat: saber-la llarga! 

Molt bona, al·lota!


----------



## megane_wang

Hola!

Potser ja s'aparta una mica de la intel.ligència, però també pots dir que *"és un fresc".*

Això del "vivales" és castellà:

*DRAE*: *vivales:* 1. com. vulg. Persona vividora y desaprensiva.

Siau!


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Aquesta teva m'ha fet pensar que jo això de *listillo* mai no ho havia dit fins recentment. És com una moda, no? Tota la vida havia dit *espavilat* o *viu*.



Una moda? No ho crec, vaja, això ho preguntava perquè és el títol d'una novel·la que es diu "Un listillo", però ja deu tenir uns quants anys. També tenia un professor que em va dir un cop que _jo_ era un listillo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Una moda? No ho crec, vaja, això ho preguntava perquè és el títol d'una novel·la que es diu "Un listillo", però ja deu tenir uns quants anys. També tenia un professor que em va dir un cop que _jo_ era un listillo


 
Apa! No ho sabia! Ara per curiositat acabo de fer una cerca al catàleg de l'ISBN i no m'hi surt! De qui és? Hi ha la versió catalana?


----------



## chics

Hola.
També existeix _cuca_ (masculí: _cuco_?). "És molt cuca, ella, vol que ho fem entre tots però que desprès posem només el seu nom".
No sé si és normatiu, però al meu barri s'utilitza moltíssim cada dia... (També _espavila_t i_ viu_, però és per afegir-ne un altre).
Salut!


----------



## Tige

Un altra possibilitat, encara que potser és molt local... A la meva terra es diu "pito" o "pita" a una persona espavilada. També es diu a una persona vella que té bona salut, però segons com es diu, pot tenir el significat de "listillo". Per exemple algú et pren el lloc i dius "mira que pito...".


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Tige said:


> A la meva terra es diu "pito" o "pita" a una persona espavilada.


 
Que interessant! I quina és la terra dels pitos i les pites?


----------



## Mei

Jo a vegades dic "mira que llest! I semblava tonto quan el/la vam canviar per una pedra" he he 

Mei


----------



## Tige

Sud de la Franja, Sud de les terres de l'Ebre... M'imagino que també al Nord del País Valencià (potser Dixie sap on s'acaba de dir "pito i pita")... No ho heu sentit mai??


----------



## Mei

Tige said:


> Sud de la Franja, Sud de les terres de l'Ebre... M'imagino que també al Nord del País Valencià (potser Dixie sap on s'acaba de dir "pito i pita")... No ho heu sentit mai??



Jo no... 

Mei


----------



## panjabigator

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> Com diríeu _listillo_ o _smart cunt_, en català?



I have never heard of the saying "smart cunt" in English.  "Cunt" is a really vulgar word here.


----------



## ajohan

Estava a punt de dir el mateix. Segur que ho he sentit però és molt fort i vulgar i si ho diguessis en segona persona hauries de barrallar segur.
In the Spanish forum there's this info, which I agree with.
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=176830


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Fort, vulgar i... SEXISTA! A mi sí que em sonava "smart ass/arse".

Apa, fins ara!


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> Hola,
> Com diríeu _listillo_ o _smart cunt_, en català?
> Clarament "set-ciències" no pot ser, ja que ha de ser una cosa que tingui connotacions negatives. Em refereixo a una persona llesta, però que utilitza la seva intel·ligència amb finalitats purament egoïstes, tals com enganyar els altres, etc., sense miraments.



I agree with the others that _smart cunt_ is best forgotten.

As for _listillo_, my wife (Cardona) uses it to describe someone who *thinks* he's smart and tries to pull off some shady deals, but is incompetent and ends up being worse off than he was originally.

Lou


----------



## ernest_

Atenció, és cert que els americans no la poden ni sentir aquesta paraula, però als altres països anglòfons és molt més habitual i es pot fer servir de forma amistosa. Com a mínim, me'n recordo quan van venir els aficionats del Celtic de Glasgow, no paraven de dir-s'ho entre ells.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mireu quina troballa! Estava cercant una altra cosa i per casualitat, com les millors coses en aquesta vida, ecco!:

*Gatvaire!
*Fem servir aquesta expressió per dir-li a algú que és un _pillo_, que va de llest, o que la sap llarga. El gatvaire és un peix semblant al gat però més gran.
Exemple:
–Xec, això és meu!
–És teu? No ho sabia.
–Ai, gatvaire!

Espero que us agradi  A mi se'm cau la bava amb aquestes coses! Gràcies, Ernest, per haver obert aquest fil!


----------



## ernest_

louhevly said:


> As for _listillo_, my wife (Cardona) uses it to describe someone who *thinks* he's smart and tries to pull off some shady deals, but is incompetent and ends up being worse off than he was originally.



Mmm... I'd say that the last part of your definition (after "but") is not strictly necessary, but seems okay to me. All these words do not have a clear meaning most of the time.


----------



## ernest_

No ho havia sentit mai això de gatvaire   sabia que era un peix com una espècie de tauró, però.


----------



## ajohan

Well, in the UK s....... c......... is also best forgotten even among friends and I have plenty of Celtic supporting mates. And as for 'listillo', a friend of mine uses it in a similar vein to Lou's wife's usage; usually when someone does a really cheeky manouevre in a traffic jam to advance more quickly but then the other lane starts moving and he (yes, it's usually a man) gets left behind - worse off than he was.


----------



## ernest_

I'd rather avoid this C U Next Tuesday word if I were having a tea with an old lady, but in other circumstances I think it's perfectly acceptable, especially amongst young people. Incidentally I've found this game (sorry, but I find it  hilarious)... anyway, _A smart cunt_ was the _original_ title, which was translated as _Un listillo_; I was wondering how to say that in Catalan.


----------



## ampurdan

Jo diria: "un que és molt espavilat".


----------



## louhevly

ernest_ said:


> I'd rather avoid this C U Next Tuesday word if I were having a tea with an old lady, but in other circumstances I think it's perfectly acceptable, especially amongst young people.



You don't have to be an old lady to be offended by this term, nor are young people necessarily more likely to use vile language than their elders.  

Still, if you'll pardon a word of advice from an "old fart" (taboo but not particularly offensive), my experience has been that unless your command of English is such that you can pass for a native, the use of so-called "taboo" words will generally cause the natives to cringe a bit.

Lou


----------



## ernest_

OF course your advice is welcome, la va sans dire.
By the way, we don't have any such taboo words in Catalan, have we?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> OF course your advice is welcome, la va sans dire.
> By the way, we don't have any such taboo words in Catalan, have we?


 
Penso que ens estem desviant del tema del fil tots plegats. Només dir que cada cultura té les seves particularitats i que, si bé potser aquí les paraules en si mateixes no constitueixen cap tipus de tabú, potser sí que hi ha maneres de fer o qüestions en general que sí que se'n consideren.

I per cert, a mi sí que hi ha paraules/paraulotes/renecs que em treuen de polleguera: en català, en anglès i en la llengua que sigui. Trobo que és horrible fer anar les paraules de qualsevol manera, gratuïtament (my opinion)...


----------



## Mei

Estic d'acord amb tu TPS, però de totes maneres, crec que s'han de conéixer, i s'ha de saber, com ens diu en Lou, quina connotación ténen. Si després les fas servir o no ja és un altre tema. 

Fins aviat! 

Mei


----------



## panjabigator

ernest_ said:


> Atenció, és cert que els americans no la poden ni sentir aquesta paraula, però als altres països anglòfons és molt més habitual i es pot fer servir de forma amistosa. Com a mínim, me'n recordo quan van venir els aficionats del Celtic de Glasgow, no paraven de dir-s'ho entre ells.



Potser, però quines països anglòfons?


----------



## su123

Bones!!

Una expressió que jo sento molt per aquí, però s'ha de saber el to en que l'utilitzes és: "aquest és més puta que les gallines". He de dir que sempre s'utilitza en to irònic i per a fer riure.

su123


----------



## ernest_

panjabigator said:


> Potser, però quines països anglòfons?



Per exemple, a Anglaterra, Escòcia i Austràlia. Òbviament és una paraula molt vulgar, però no desperta tant rebuig com a Amèrica, em fa l'efecte.

Segons Patrick Marber: "In England, you can call another man a cunt but you should know him quite well. It's not a good idea to go cunting around in London".

En un article del Guardian (Mark Lawson): "Guardian readers are very lucky indeed if they have never heard a man in a pub greet a friend with the salutation: "Come here, you old cunt."

A Austràlia un parlamentari va fer un joc de paraules amb la paraula "cunt" l'any 2001. Un parlamanteria va cridar "I am a country member!" i l'altre va respondre "I do remember!".

Clar que tot depèn del context, la manera de dir-ho, etc., per exemple acabo de sentir un dels Sex Pistols dient "that fucking cunt was trying to provoke us" referint-se a un periodista i realment sonava molt ofensiu.


----------



## Arrius

panjabigator said:


> I have never heard of the saying "smart cunt" in English. "Cunt" is a really vulgar word here.


I've never heard it in England either. Americans say a *wiseguy* or *wiseacre* and the British* a smart alec* or* clever stick.* Since cunt is used figuratively to mean idiot, the combination *smart cunt* is a contradiction in terms (unless said sarcastically).


----------



## ajohan

The two words collocate with each other perfectly. In fact all offensive or pejorative adjectives go fine with the word in question. The problem is that it's the worst word possible in the English language. Personally, I swear a lot in English but draw the line at this word unless I am really furious with someone. More than suggesting idiocy you are telling your interlocutor that he/she is the lowest of the low and are therefore proferring the worst possible insult. In Spain you sometimes hear friends use stuff jokingly like 'cabrón' to friends as you do with 'bastard' in English (for example, when they have just beaten you yet again at Trivial Pursuit) but take it from me, Ernest, as a native speaker I would strongly advise you to avoid that word at all costs.


----------



## xupxup

Al setmanari del Baix Penedès n'hi ha un que firma com "el tothosap". Escriu una columna de xafarderies i noticies "bomba" que trasvalsaran l'estabilitat política de la comarca 
No és ben be un listillo, però el nom és ingeniós.


----------



## ernest_

ajohan said:


> The problem is that it's the worst word possible in the English language. Personally, I swear a lot in English but draw the line at this word unless I am really furious with someone. More than suggesting idiocy you are telling your interlocutor that he/she is the lowest of the low and are therefore proferring the worst possible insult.



Right. But words just convey meaning. Would you feel outraged if I referred to a child as "little bugger"? Probably not much. But, mind you, the word "bugger" originally was meant to designate a sodomite and it was probably a first-class offence to call a man a bugger. Now it's only a mild swear word that can be used affectionately. The word "cunt," after centuries of ostracism, is most likely going the same path as "bugger". See this phrase that I got from Google: "Lions don't live in the jungle. They live on savannah. Every cunt knows that." Here, the word in question has lost most of its offensive potential, as it is used as synonym for "human being," not even a particularly daft one.



> In Spain you sometimes hear friends use stuff jokingly like 'cabrón' to friends as you do with 'bastard' in English (for example, when they have just beaten you yet again at Trivial Pursuit) but take it from me, Ernest, as a native speaker I would strongly advise you to avoid that word at all costs.


I will. I was just trying to say that in some circles it's acceptable. It's not like I'm not aware of the utmost outrage it can trigger in some others 

Greetings.


----------



## Heiwajin

Hi he estat pensant i jo diria *saberut*. De fet ho acabo de buscar al diccionari del I.E.C. per tal de confirmar-ho i hi diu: 

*saberut -uda* _adj. _Que sap molt, esp. dit irònicament.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Heiwajin said:


> Hi he estat pensant i jo diria *saberut*. De fet ho acabo de buscar al diccionari del I.E.C. per tal de confirmar-ho i hi diu:
> 
> *saberut -uda* _adj. _Que sap molt, esp. dit irònicament.


 
Bona, Heiwajin! És la traducció que sempre es dóna a "sabiondo" i, és clar, un *sabiondo* no deixa de ser un *listillo*.

Gràcies per fer-me recordar una paraula que tenia oblidada


----------

